# Nock pliers...



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

yep can tell, I have use needlenose in a pinch but they do not do the same thing as the nock pliers and tend to leave a sharp edge on the soft brass. Guess it depends on how many nocks your putting on.....


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm just puttin on a single nock point. Considering this, will I get by with the needlenose or reg pliers? It just seems to me that some of this stuff gets to be a bit "gimmicky". Anyone else use reg. pliers?


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes I have, but as BJ said it will leave some sharp edges. The edges will tear up your glove or tab. I have an extra set that I will let you have for shipping charge, maybe $4.00 lets say tyd.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

tie on a nock point and you do not need pliers. Easier on the tab too.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Either buy one or don't use brass nocks - 10 bucks maybe, unless you don't care what your face looks like after a string breaks:teeth:


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Nock pliers aren't a gimmick. They're a very useful tool if you use brass nocks and do a good job installing them or taking them off


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

These are definitely not a gimmick.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

I used regular pliers to put one on, and didn't have any problems with it getting (too) jagged... it doesn't take a LOT of pressure to put it on-- go lightly and it won't get all chewed up.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

3children said:


> Yes I have, but as BJ said it will leave some sharp edges. The edges will tear up your glove or tab. I have an extra set that I will let you have for shipping charge, maybe $4.00 lets say tyd.


Jeez, what a nice offer! I don't expect you to give 'em away though! PM sent.


----------



## gobblegrunter (Feb 7, 2010)

dragonheart said:


> tie on a nock point and you do not need pliers. Easier on the tab too.


What material do you tie on with? Does it hold up?



redbaronx said:


> I used regular pliers to put one on, and didn't have any problems with it getting (too) jagged... it doesn't take a LOT of pressure to put it on-- go lightly and it won't get all chewed up.


...that was my original thought too



Two Blade said:


> These are definitely not a gimmick.


Guess you're right! They look pretty serious!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents -

You can use anything to do just about anything if you try hard enough. Only question is: why bother, when there's something fairly simple (and inexpensive) that does the job right the first time??? Nocking pliers are one of those things you buy one and lasts a lifetime. Small investment. 

If it really bothers you, then just use dental floss or sewing thread, they work as well as do the shrink-on nocks from the other post. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

gobblegrunter said:


> Jeez, what a nice offer! I don't expect you to give 'em away though! PM sent.


For the cost of shipping,you can get a pair at your local sporting goods store


----------

